#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What are the movies that are shaping the path of Tamil cinematic industry?

## Shana

According to the current statistics, there have been movies that have been really taking the cinematic industry into unexplored genres and making them more sensible. 

No we're focusing on content rather than commercial stuff. Even the most joked about Telugu industry is taking a turn and it is good to see some Tamil films giving hope on leading the industry to sense. What kind of Tamil movies do you think that would lead our industry?
My vote goes for Jigarthanda and Mercury.

----------


## Dhiya

My vote for Velaikaran and Aruvi. Velaikaran movie shows us how food department stores play on consumer psychology to make us buy more and the effect of the fast food. Aruvi is an awareness film about HIV aids. Those movies aware the peoples.



> My vote goes for Jigarthanda and Mercury.


 I didn't watched the mentioned movies.

----------


## Moana

Vishal's new movie is pretty amazing!

----------


## Karikaalan

Karthik Subbaraj and Nalan Kumarasami are both the supercool filmmakers of this generation.. and there are some other I like.. 
I like the following films..
Maanakaram..
Druvangal 16
8 thottakal
uriyadi
Indra netru naalai
Kurangu bommai
Vikram vedha
Aval
Onaayum aattukutyum(my most favourite)
24 (not the love portion)

Tamil cinema has not touched certain genre since now.. I hope this will change very soon as a set of youngsters are now on the field

----------


## Beacon

I'm not a big fan of movies but love to watch when there is a time with family to forgot myself sometimes  :Smile:  Recently i watched 

*1) Diya* - Sai Pallavi & Naga shaurya ( The mother character is well sync with Sai pallavi )
*2) Karuppan* - Vijay Sethupathi & Tanya ( My all time fave's )
*3)* *Padmavati* - Deepika , Ranveer , Shahid Kapoor ( Love the plot and songs )

There are few more, but these three are the most touching films in this year  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

*Aruvi-Most touching story
Padmavati- Very nice screen play,Amazing Acting by the actors,A visual treat
Miruthan- love the story.
Pogan - Unique story,Amazing acting
*
These movies inspired me a lot

----------


## Shana

> My vote for Velaikaran and Aruvi. Velaikaran movie shows us how food department stores play on consumer psychology to make us buy more and the effect of the fast food. Aruvi is an awareness film about HIV aids. Those movies aware the peoples.
> I didn't watched the mentioned movies.


Aruvi! That movie made me tear up in the end. I don't know why, but when Aruvi opens her door at the end and sees her whole family there and she says just one word "Appa". The heroine delivered so much emotions into that one word. Even 1 hour after watching that film, I was still crying into my pillow for no reason. That is a legit movie!

As for velaikaaran,it really was an eye opener. It portrayed the mass mentality for going after products that poison us. Even I got to know a little bit on marketing after that movie.

----------


## Shana

> Vishal's new movie is pretty amazing!


You mean Irumbu thirai, right? I haven't watched that movie yet. But I'm hearing good things about it. Must be a huge classic come back of Vishal. Anyway it's on my "to-be-watched" list!

----------


## Shana

> Karthik Subbaraj and Nalan Kumarasami are both the supercool filmmakers of this generation.. and there are some other I like.. 
> I like the following films..
> Maanakaram..
> Druvangal 16
> 8 thottakal
> uriyadi
> Indra netru naalai
> Kurangu bommai
> Vikram vedha
> ...


Wow! That's a pretty impressive collection. I've watched everything on it, except for uriyadi, kurangu bommai, and onaayum aatukuttiyum.
But instead of Aval, I prefer Maya. Aval is a good thriller with good message and twists, but Maya shook me to the core in comparison.
And 24's love portion, I totally agree. "Basically I'm a watch mechanic" That dialogue made my ears bleed and I'm a huge Surya fan.So guess my plight. But the whole movie, It was a masterpiece. And I love Athreya!
In short, I've got to watch those 3 that I haven't yet.

----------


## Shana

> I'm not a big fan of movies but love to watch when there is a time with family to forgot myself sometimes  Recently i watched 
> 
> *1) Diya* - Sai Pallavi & Naga shaurya ( The mother character is well sync with Sai pallavi )
> *2) Karuppan* - Vijay Sethupathi & Tanya ( My all time fave's )
> *3)* *Padmavati* - Deepika , Ranveer , Shahid Kapoor ( Love the plot and songs )
> 
> There are few more, but these three are the most touching films in this year


I haven't tried the first 2 movies. But fortunately I got hold of Padmaavati. Seriously the acting was breathless and the devotion and love of Allaudeen for Padmaavati even without having seen her for once, That was pretty insane. 
And even though I don't accept the fact that all the women ended their lives, the last scene was so breath taking. Hats off to the team!

----------


## Shana

> *Aruvi-Most touching story
> Padmavati- Very nice screen play,Amazing Acting by the actors,A visual treat
> Miruthan- love the story.
> Pogan - Unique story,Amazing acting
> *
> These movies inspired me a lot


Miruthan, that was a pretty good effort on zombie movies. Really appreciate the team for the courage to experiment in this. I've already expressed my views on Aruvi and Padmaavati, and Bogan, it was good. But it could have used new story in my POV. The concept was pretty washed up in the past, but the casting and direction was awesome!

----------


## Karikaalan

how did i miss maya!! it should be in the front line of my list.. let me know your feedback on onaayum aattukuttyum if you got to watch it. its my personal favorite in this list

----------


## Shana

> how did i miss maya!! it should be in the front line of my list.. let me know your feedback on onaayum aattukuttyum if you got to watch it. its my personal favorite in this list


There you go! Maya rocks... And Nayanthara made Maya come alive. That movie would be Nayan's magnum opus on acting! I've got to watch Onaayum aatukuttiyum..But Can't get the time! Will watch it soon.

----------

